# Interview: Christian Tetzlaff



## Djohnsson (Apr 20, 2016)

Check out this interview with the German violinist Christian Tetzlaff, is he one of today's most consummate musicians?

http://www.primephonic.com/news-interview-christian-tetzlaff-from-a-world-of-great-depth


----------

